# Stacking round bales along field



## chester (Apr 4, 2011)

How do some of you charge for picking bales up and stacking along the edge of an alfalfa field? I have a customer that seems to think the tractor doesn't cost anything to run and do this.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

$ 2.50/bale to move and stack on the field or within 1/2 mile of the field if it easy.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have been getting 5.00 each out of circle , if we move them a mile it is 6.00 each. we retrieve and stack several every year. may sound high but do some real math and it is not out of line. operator,machine,fuel,bank note, interest, wages an the list goes on. I know cost will differ in areas , If I am getting 18 for bailing 5 dont look very costly, seems worth that to me if I have hay out in the circle, thats where it cost the producer then ! more downtime with sprinkler and time is money .Never shoot yourself in the foot over any job, Sit down with whomever your working for or trying to get work let them know your charges ahead of time so the air is clear ,agree or not, always be upfront on the deal.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

You can always just charge by the hour, the clock starts when you leave the yard and doesn't stop until you get back home. Find out what the average rental price per hour would be for your tractor, don't forget you are doing loader work, and add a wage for yourself also.


----------



## chester (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen. You have given me a much better foot to stand on with your inputs.


----------



## kjonesel (Jan 25, 2011)

I have always had to tell the people that did custom work for me to charge more. If they don't make some money they won't be in business to work for me in the future.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

kjonesel said:


> I have always had to tell the people that did custom work for me to charge more. If they don't make some money they won't be in business to work for me in the future.


Funny how many people don't understand that.

Good case in point is a town which is close enough, had a new feed store come to town a few years back, local mom/pop/offspring operation. They did it up right and handled tack and vet supplies, plants and all. Prices were reasonable enough, service was excellent, kept weevils out of bag food (and showed you how you could too when you bought by the ton), handled your purchases like you would yourself....with care.... expanded the business in product variation and all. Even through the recent economic slump they kept growing and adding employees. Same holds for a custom baler because having been there and done that, they are a lot cheaper for the little guy than doing it yourself and all that goes with that.

Today they are my supplier of choice and I go out of my way to time my purchases so as to trade with them, as is the case with a lot of their customers. I patronize them, not just because of their excellent attributes, but if you don't as you say, they won't be there when you need them.

Mark


----------

